# Lake Tahoe Loop?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Get ready for serious traffic but the views make it worth it.


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey folks, I just moved out to Sac from Denver. I'm going to be up in Tahoe for a few days in August and was planning on riding around the lake. Any suggestions on the route I should take? Looks like it's ~75 miles around. 


btw, if anyone is interested in joining me. I'll be riding on the morning of the 6th and the 13th. 

Cheers!


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh lovely. Hows the shoulder? Plenty of room to ride?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never ridden that, but welcome to the area.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

The shoulder is pretty narrow in some spots. What can make it worse is road construction signs placed right in your path (although there probably won't be any work being done on Saturdays, they still may have the signs up).

Weekends definitely have more traffic - and that's a bit worrisome with all the sightseeing triggers.

(I will probably be up at the lake (Incline Village) both of those days. Perhaps we can work something out, but I won't know for sure until later.)

Here's a map of the route I take (starting in Incline Village - but you can start anywhere on the path). Most folks prefer to ride clockwise - so that you're on the lake side of the road.


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey thanks.....liking it a lot more than I thought I would lol. Been riding along the American River Trail quite a bit, as well as down to Jackson and back(over two days) a few times.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Riding clockwise (lakeside) not only gives you views but presumably it puts you in the sight of the drivers.

Clockwise means you'll be going downhill on 50, which means it will be over much faster (good) but the speeds of the cars will also be faster (bad). This was far and away the worst stretch for me. Crazy drivers, some with trailers, awful.

I'd be interested to know if anyone has ridden it counter clockwise and if this made 50 more fun?

I'm not a morning person but either way I'd be rolling at first light. (And I have the route at 72 miles)


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

erwinCO said:


> Hey thanks.....liking it a lot more than I thought I would lol. Been riding along the American River Trail quite a bit, as well as down to Jackson and back(over two days) a few times.


I'll be out on the bike trail tomorrow morning. Rolling from home at 6am, should hit the bike trail at Hagan Park 5-10 minutes after, if you're interested.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

hafjell said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone has ridden it counter clockwise and if this made 50 more fun?


I haven't ridden it, but had planned to last month. I drove the route the day prior.

That section of 50 scared the heck out of me. High speeds with the cars, no shoulder on the climb up to the tunnel. If riding CCW there is a shoulder on that section of 50. The switch backs at Emerald Bay would feel safer to me going CCW (downhill as opposed to uphill). 

Otherwise the route seemed pretty safe.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

I had no problem going up the switchbacks at Emerald Bay. It felt like there was so much traffic that all the cars just fell into line and were patient. Downhill on 50 was the scariest thing I've ever done on a bike (subjective, ofc). My fiancee had no problem but I was freaked out. Will definitely try it CCW and really appreciate the beta on the shoulder on 50's CCW side. Thanks.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

hafjell said:


> Clockwise means you'll be going downhill on 50, which means it will be over much faster (good) but the speeds of the cars will also be faster (bad). This was far and away the worst stretch for me. Crazy drivers, some with trailers, awful.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anyone has ridden it counter clockwise and if this made 50 more fun?
> 
> I'm not a morning person but either way I'd be rolling at first light. (And I have the route at 72 miles)


The map I posted actually bypasses the steeper part of 50 - by using Old Hwy 50 (which is incorrectly shown as Kelly Cir on the map). I've only ridden that in the uphill direction; I don't mind new Hwy 50 when going downhill. Old Hwy 50 is perhaps private and gated top and bottom (there will be no cars on it), but you should be able to get through.

In general, new 50 has a large shoulder (although it could be reduced in places by construction or signs - I haven't been on it yet this year). The only sketchy part is the tunnel near Cave Rock. The shoulder disappears entirely - so you should take the lane (and a rear blinky wouldn't be a bad idea). There may be a button just off to the right of the road before the tunnel (at both ends); in theory, if you press it a light will flash on a sign warning motorists that there is a cyclist in the tunnel.

What day are you planning to do it?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

hafjell said:


> Riding clockwise (lakeside) not only gives you views but presumably it puts you in the sight of the drivers.


I agree with the clockwise direction. I've ridden it a few time in both directions over the years but clockwise is best. Like others say, head out early, first light if you can. You'll have a third of the lake done before most wake up and will probably finish before the hangover crowd get on the roads. Enjoy! It's a great ride.


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback(and map!). I'm going to try and ride this CW on Aug 6th or 7th at sun up(it's impossible for me to sleep in). Maybe I'll try for CCW the 13th or 14th(we'll be up there camping both weekends). 

@sometimerider: I'll be starting/finishing from Fallen Leaf Lake, which is on the opposite side of the lake from Incline Village. Let me know if you want to meet up and ride.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Another good ride in the Tahoe area is the Luther Pass / Kingsbury Grade loop. It could be an alternative to riding around the lake a second time.


----------

